# 05-06 Calipers for 04 GTO



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I am looking into upgrading the calipers on my 04 GTO. This question might have already been asked, but can you put 05-06 calipers on the 04 GTO rotors or do I need buy rotors too. I don't have that much insight on brake systems on these cars, but thats what this forum is for.:cool


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

you'd be the first to try... No one has ever actual done it that I've read.. Oh and btw, Z06 calipers don't work either.. but C5-C6 corvette calipers do work with 05-06 rotors from a GTO.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

sniper.x611 said:


> you'd be the first to try... No one has ever actual done it that I've read.. Oh and btw, Z06 calipers don't work either.. but C5-C6 corvette calipers do work with 05-06 rotors from a GTO.


So you can't put 05-06 calipers on 04 rotors?


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

sniper.x611 said:


> you'd be the first to try...


Not sure. No one has done it that I've read. I don't think you could though as the 05-06 calipers use a bigger pad and the 05-06 rotor is about .6in bigger than the 04 rotor. So not likely. 

But maybe.

Tim


----------

